# Super Bowl Pick



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

Who do you think will win the Super Bowl?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

you forgot the "I couldn't care less" choice


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Colts.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Close call. I like the Colts but also think they are the beter team so that's my pick. This actually ought to be a good game unlike some past Super Bowls.


----------



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree, it will be a fun game to watch


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> you forgot the "I couldn't care less" choice


I'm with ya there. I can't wait for NASCAR. Bud Shootout this Saturday and coverage ALL next week. Can't wait.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wrong way, I think you meant...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Wrong way, I think you meant...


That is correct. Unless it's a road course.

YZFsandrider, I get that a lot.:buttkick::mrgreen:


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm still pretty sore about that loss against the Saint a couple weeks back against the Vikings (just give us one more year Favre!!). I hope the Colts sock it to them. I have faith in Peyton Manning... if I were a betting man, I would go with the Colts regardless.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

dosborn said:


> That is correct. Unless it's a road course.
> 
> YZFsandrider, I get that a lot.:buttkick::mrgreen:











road course


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I dont know if it will be a good game or not. Seems like ever year one team chokes at the "big game". I am pulling for the Saints though I dont neccessarily care. I dont care for the Colts. But thank the Lord it isnt the Patriots. 

Though I dont have a favorite team, I usually just have players I pull for. Especially if the were a Georgia Bulldog.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I feel like the colts will win, but I would rather the Saints win... Anyway I am hoping both teams play well and make it interesting.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry YFZsandrider but Dale Earnhardt Jr or Casey Kane would never have said that to Johnson and for damn sure Jimmy would not have said "me too". I'm just saying! :anim_lol: If you ever get a chance to check out a race live, especially at a short track, you'll be in grave danger of becoming a convert. That close to the cars you can physically feel the power and energy from all those engines flowing through you. I am not an emotional guy by nature but it invokes an emotional response. Erie but way cool.

Oh ya, still picking and pulling for the Colts but I admit to some slight apprehension!


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Sorry YFZsandrider but Dale Earnhardt Jr or Casey Kane would never have said that to Johnson and for damn sure Jimmy would not have said "me too". I'm just saying! :anim_lol: If you ever get a chance to check out a race live, especially at a short track, you'll be in grave danger of becoming a convert. That close to the cars you can physically feel the power and energy from all those engines flowing through you. I am not an emotional guy by nature but it invokes an emotional response. Erie but way cool.
> 
> Oh ya, still picking and pulling for the Colts but I admit to some slight apprehension!


I went to one. If it wasnt for the girls there it would have been the most boring thing ever


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> ....If you ever get a chance to check out a race live, especially at a short track, you'll be in grave danger of becoming a convert....


No convert here... but i did go to a local dirt circle track once... it was absolutely awesome to feel the V8s roaring right in front of you! However cool it may be to watch in person... it is absolutely boring on TV and, I feel, lacks some of the intensity in competition that other motorsports posess. Watching guys driving door-to-door, in a circle, doesn't do much for me


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> No convert here... but i did go to a local dirt circle track once... it was absolutely awesome to feel the V8s roaring right in front of you! However cool it may be to watch in person... it is absolutely boring on TV and, I feel, lacks some of the intensity in competition that other motorsports posess. Watching guys driving door-to-door, in a circle, doesn't do much for me


I will admit that I can fall asleep watching one from time to time. The 125's (qualifying races for Daytona 500) have new rules this year. From what I understand, they will be allowed to bump draft ANYWHERE on the track. That will be exciting at 200mph. Spoiler change too I think.

Sorry to hijack. I may have to start a NASCAR thread now.

Go Colts!!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Colts :mrgreen:


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Saints.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

voted Colts, pulling for Saints, either way, both good orginizations. Gotta a race tomorrow, so I won't be watching.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd like to see the Saints get a win...But I don't think that they will fare well for all four quarters against the Colts. and I think it's going to come down to who's offense can get it done in the last two minutes. I really don't have a dog in this fight. I'm one of the 3-4 Bengals fans still around. Not that I thought they had a chance past the first game in the playoffs. I'm a fan but I"m not crazy..lol


----------

